# He won't do his business in the backyard



## fossee5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Our 5 month old does not have a problem peeing in the backyard but he doesn't seem to want to poop there. The only time he will do it is on his walk. Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Last year our Sam swallowed a wasp in the back yard. We saw him turn and the wasp disappeared in his mouth. Jumped around startled and ran inside :'(
Resultant behavior was total refusal to use the back yard for the following week. Had to take him outside to the neighboring park  until he slowly forgot the wasp incident. 
I kept playing with him in the back yard, also got rid of all wild wasp nests. The hornet foam from Raid worked wonders. Sammy pointed out the place where the wasps were...it's in his genes... pointing dog ;D


----------



## fossee5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, he doesn't mind doing anything else in the backyard, we've only had him a week. I guess I should just be thankful he doesn't do it in my house!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish I could get mine to do that...sounds a lot better than doing the evening "Poo Parade" in the back yard. Sometimes you miss one........or step on it......  

But, I am sure that if pup is already 5 months old and not doing it in the house, that I would not worry and just be happy that he is doing that. Having said that, what's the bet that with some time and familiarisation, pup will start leaving you nice steamy ones!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Exercise him in the house first and then take him out on a leash in the yard only. Do this a few times and you will get the desired result.


----------

